# Issues/Questions about tree with no leaves this time of year.



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I have a tree in my backyard that is having issues. This year it is only growing leaves on one branch. Typically it starts blooming in mid to end of May and this year it did as well, but only on one branch.







I haven't done anything different maintenance wise this year and last year it was full and beautiful. What could have caused it? We did have some record breaking cold temps in northern IL this year with lows at -30°f.



Is it done for? Should I wait until next year and see what happens? Also can anyone ID what kind of tree it is from the pics?

Maybe it just got lonely as we lost its maple tree buddy due to a storm last summer that was next to it in the island mulch bed?.. :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pete, I think I have some bad news. That bark looks like an ash. If it is, then I could be a victim of the ash borer. I think imidacloprid drench around the roots prevents the insect.

Check this website for tree id. http://cityoflancasterpa.com/emerald-ash-borer


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@g-man, ugh, I did some late night explorations.









You can see some holes in the bark, and when I put the screwdriver into the bark at those spots, the bark chipped off really easily. Behind the bark you can see the squiggly trails of where the insect was. It's a shame. My one daughter and wife really liked that tree. Crazy how quick it happens. You can see from that one pic how it looked last August, and I have used imidacloprid( although mainly to the lawn) the past couple years. I suppose the island mulch bed wont look lopsided too much longer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was thinking, I bet he goes out there now to check for holes.

I like ash trees. Their wood is used for baseball bats. Do you have other ash trees?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> I was thinking, I bet he goes out there now to check for holes.
> 
> I like ash trees. Their wood is used for baseball bats. Do you have other ash trees?


Looks like there is one other ash tree. A 15 footer in the mulch bed by the front door. Similar bark design on the trunk. It has not been doing well since we moved in and were planning to take it out this year.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I know you can self treat those but I have Sav-a-tree come annually and do the treatment of my 75 footer. Something to think about if you plant another Ash.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @Jconnelly6b. I plan to cut this one cut down this summer. I'm not sure what we will do with the mulch bed. We might plant 2 new trees there eventually, or change it up and do other plantings.


----------

